# Surf fishing Orange Beach



## Kygent (Mar 3, 2008)

Heading down in a few weeks fro vacation. I'll be staying real close to the west jetty of Perdido pass. Any recommendations on what to throw for anything?

I was down here last year about this time and had pretty good luck just throwing spoons for lady's and spanish around the jetty.

I would love to catch a pompano or a red. I don't think I'll bring anything to harvest them so it will be all catch and release.

Is the area across the bridge (looks like a long stretch w/o any development) worth trying? Probably be using dead shrimp and fleas if I can find them. Would a cut up ladyfish work on the reds if they run through the pass?

I know, lotsa questions, sorry bout that. It would be cool to hook up with another angler that knows the ropes. I would mostly be fishing pre-dawn to around 9-10ish. Gotta keep the wife and kids happy .

Vac. days are 10/5-10/12. PM me for my contact info if ya'll wanna meet up. Thanks for everything:thumbsup:


oooops, sorry, wrong section. Would a mod be so kind to move to Q&A, TYVM


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

I fished those jetties extensively years ago before Orange Beach was developed but I suspect the areas that produced then will produce now. The pass side used to be great for reds and black snapper but I think there is too much boat traffic now. The Gulf side of the West jetty had a rockpile about halfway out that extended some 30 yards or so out from the main jetty. If there are any speckled trout or flounder around, this is where they will be if that rockpile is still there. Fish the top half of the tide and use a white stingray grub slowly worked just over the rocks and over the sand around the rocks. If the trash fish aren't too bad, a live shrimp with a small circle hook on fluorocarbon leader will get you bit by something tasty. For blues and Spanish, look for birds working within casting distance of the jetties. A white stingray grub is very hard to beat for them. If the tide is going out, let it take your lure with it for a hundred yards or so then work it back. But watch out for boats if you do that. We used to get bit nearly every cast with that trick. Hope that helps.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Forgot to mention that the pre-rigged speck rigs and redfish rigs with tandem jigs are deadly out there. White or yellow.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

What is a stingray jig?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Stingray jig /stingray grub on a jig head. Soft plastic grub with a paddle tail that is slightly pointed at the end.


----------

